# Classical music quiz of the year



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

A little *classical music quiz* for you all from *The Guardian* newspaper.
I got 8/14, bah!

http://www.theguardian.com/music/quiz/2014/dec/22/classical-music-quiz-of-the-year-2014


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I tried to take the quiz and realized I didn't know any of the answers.  All that stuff is under my radar.


----------



## OlivierM (Jul 31, 2014)

That type of quizz seriously annoys me. Pretending to be about classical music, it really just is a "did you learn all the non-information about classical music in the press this year" verification.

I'm actually proud I had 0 answer to these questions.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I managed 7 - most of which were guesses. :lol:


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I got 9/14 with some lucky guesses.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

7/14

"Needs more practice."


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

5/14







I promise I'll work harder this year.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I got 7/14 and I read the Guardian most days. You are well ahead of the pack with 8/14, TH!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Balthazar said:


> I got 9/14 with some lucky guesses.


Ditto. I think I actually knew only 3.

After all his great work throughout the year though, I think we should let Tom Service annoy us on this odd occasion!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I follow none of those things. Doesn't matter who conducts the Boston Symphony and Concertgebouw.
They can conduct themselves.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I didn't bother. I am trying to focus on listening to the old greats that I am picky about what happens this year. I don't need gossip, folks.


----------



## soundoftritones (Dec 24, 2014)

I had no idea for any of these; nevertheless, I suppose Lady Luck gave me a rather 'satisfying' 4 out of 14. T_T


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

I got 6 out of 14, mostly guesses. I did know Sibelius, Nielsen, and Dukas were 149. All three were born in 1865, one hundred years before me!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got 6 right out of 15. Every choice I made was a guess.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Eight right, but honestly I thought I got all 14 pretty good! Maybe I made a few silly errors, or perhaps this quiz just has nothing to do with music itself, just stuff that one would expect to see in the media.....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

OlivierM said:


> That type of quizz seriously annoys me. Pretending to be about classical music, it really just is a "did you learn all the non-information about classical music in the press this year" verification.
> 
> I'm actually proud I had 0 answer to these questions.


Anglo / BBC / Music Business centric to the max, so I'm with you, i.e. calling it a "Music Quiz" is a near egregious misnomer.

Looking at the Q's, I could not care less, and if a took the quiz and got a total fail (the most likely outcome), I would not feel at all badly that "I know nothing about music," because, well, I know a fair amount about music, and that quiz is no measure of what anyone 'knows about music.' LOL 

The "Big Fail" score goes to whoever wrote it, and equally if not more, whatever editor ran it as "a music quiz."

"Classical music quiz of the year?" My [email protected]@!


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

6/14 with a little luck. I knew about 3.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

8 out of 14 with some really lucky guesses... Not bad


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

7, but since the average is apparently 6 and I don't read the _Guardian_, I don't think it's such a bad score.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

0 / 14, and I don't care. Much.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

BillT said:


> 0 / 14, and I don't care. Much.


There is no need to care about your test result on that quiz, whether you scored 0 or 14.

Take my word for it, _there is nothing in that quiz that if you did know the answers would mean you are any more or less knowledgeable about music itself!_

... the quiz is a highly insular bad joke, really


----------

